# Contour announces 1080p ContourGPS Helmet Cam - locate your extreme exploits



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been waiting until now to get a helmet cam. I had my eye on these, and now that they have the new GPS and maps feature, it's a done deal. I'm gettin one.

I plan on hosting a season long waypoint race at breck this year so this will be perfect for logging runs and uploading for proof :thumbsup:


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I had the Contour HD until recently, took a jump and landed badly and knocked myself out. The camera took a bad hit too when I fell and died.

They are quite strong normally and I have taken some serious falls with the camera and it has held up each and every time... must have been time... time for a new camera. 

I just pre-ordered the ContourGPS.... Now the fun bit....waiting...waiting...waiting.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

Cavman said:


> I had the Contour HD until recently, took a jump and landed badly and knocked myself out. The camera took a bad hit too when I fell and died.
> 
> They are quite strong normally and I have taken some serious falls with the camera and it has held up each and every time... must have been time... time for a new camera.
> 
> I just pre-ordered the ContourGPS.... Now the fun bit....waiting...waiting...waiting.


please take it in the car with you and film the spedo or something similar. I'm very curious at how accurate the speed recording capabilities are.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I figured something was coming. The local dealer has been putting the 1080p on "special sales" for the last couple months. Should be able to really pick up a deal now, on the older model!


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I just hope it is better than my iPhone for tracking my boarding haha.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I used my Garmin last winter at Manning Park. It was pretty good -- showed me my max speed, total vertical, and those zero-velocity patches where I cratered.


----------



## MarkVaden (Nov 30, 2010)

A nice compliment to the ContourGPS is DashWare (DashWare.net). DashWare allows you to overlay gauges with the gps data from the Contour GPS.

@Donutz - DashWare also works with garmin, so you can overlay the data gathered from your Garmin directly on your video.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

don't go using this in any of your secret back country stash areas. and please please don't go using it in any of mine.

vid cams don't need GPS, its just so now u can play the gps game too. its going to exploit some killer secrets and i strongly disapprove..


----------



## MarkVaden (Nov 30, 2010)

Well you don't have to display the gps coordinates - a line that shows the route you took, plus the speed at which your travelling is more how I use it.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

its all opinion..
IMO there will be a bunch of bone head kooks posting there locations and exploiting cool areas. contourGPS killed washington surf! hahaha


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah I have seen it, I head overseas in 15 days and won't be back til end of January. So I plan to get lots of Contour Snowboarding action in and Dashware will get used to display the data for those big bombing runs in Austria hehe


----------



## MarkVaden (Nov 30, 2010)

I heary you - I had these 2 secret surf spots in San Diego - Black's and Wind and Sea. Ever since the ContourGPS the breaks are no longer secret!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

MarkVaden said:


> I heary you - I had these 2 secret surf spots in San Diego - Black's and Wind and Sea. Ever since the ContourGPS the breaks are no longer secret!


I went to UCSD and used to surf Black's. Miss that spot.


----------

